# CF Sub Ohm Mod Battery



## Soprono (22/12/14)

Hey Guys, Anyone got any of these in stock hopefully in JHB ?


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

I only know of www.vapeclub.co.za that stock them. And see they are out of stock. Maybe email them to ask when stock will be replenished?


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

I see VapeMob also has both of them in stock


----------

